# Knight Extreme 45cal muzzleloader



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Good used Knight Extreme .45 cal muzzleloader. Takes 209 primers. Great for hunting but is no safe queen, there's surface rust spots on the barrel, the bore is good. 
Got it to try out the muzzleloader hunting thing but don't have time to use it. 
$150 cash
Located in Holmes county a few miles west of Millersburg Ohio
Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Sold on a different site, thank you OGF

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

